# Women's



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

I know you are there Brenda. Any news? ; )

Thanks!

Steve


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Steve you are right I am here but unfortunately I don't have much info.....
The open I heard finished the 1st series but I couldn't find anyone that had callbacks yet. The Amateur has about 35-40 dogs to run in the morning. Sorry don't have any info on the Qual either. So basically I am of no help tonight but I will try and get all the info posted in the morning.
________
Extreme q vaporizer


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

I did see that the weather is pretty wicked down there. Good Luck! Thanks!

Steve


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Callbacks going to the Landblind 

1,2,4,5,6,7,8,9,11,15,16,18,24,25,26,28,29,30,32,33,34,36,38,39,41,42,43,44,46,47,49,51,52,55,56,59,60,62,66,68,69,70,72,73,74,75

46 Total

Amateur is still running the 1st series
________
HOMEMADE VAPORIZERS


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby Callbacks to the 2nd series

Everyone is back!! Number 3 was a scratch.
________
NEVADA MEDICAL MARIJUANA


----------



## RockyDog (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks for the Derby update! Needless to say, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for #10


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

33 dogs to the 3rd, water blind in the open. Dogs have run but I don't have callbacks to the 4th.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

13 dogs back to the Open water marks....

kg


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Callbacks to the lasrt series
4,8,9,16,24,30,34,38,43,56,66,72,75,78

14 Total

Derby callbacks to the 3rd series
1,2,6,7,8,9,10,11,14,15,16,17,18,20,21,22

16 total
________
HINO RANGER


----------



## Creek Branch (Sep 25, 2005)

What about the Amateurs?


----------



## Todd Caswell (Jun 24, 2008)

RockyDog said:


> Thanks for the Derby update! Needless to say, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for #10



Sonia,

Good luck, check your PM's I sent you some pictures.

Todd


----------



## RockyDog (Nov 18, 2008)

Todd,

Those are some great photos! Thanks so much for sending them. 

(I'm supposed to be doing my taxes :-x, but checking out what's on the board is much more intersting.)

- S


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

All I know about the Derby:

2nd Place #7 Ruckus - O Susan Bledsoe H - JimVan Engen
3rd Place #14 Keeper - O - Bill and Jamie Woodson H -Jim Van Engen
RJ -#15 Ticket O/H - Andy Carlson

Congrats to Ruckus and Susan, that is 16 points now!

Congrats to Ticket and Andy, didn't make the DL, but has a 100% finish rate, which is very good!


----------



## Lance-CO (Jan 10, 2003)

Way to go Ruckus and Keeper!!!


Angelo


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Congratulations Andy and Ticket for your RJ.

Also congratulations to Tracey for Purdey's second place in the Q. handled by Rick Roberts. 

Paula


----------



## BBnumber1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Congratulations Susan and Ruckus on the 2nd, and Andy and Ticket o the RJ. 100% completion,WOW!!


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Congratulations to Susan & Ruckus!!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Congratulations, Andy and "Ticket" !!! 

Judy


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Congrats Susan


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Congratz Susan!

Aaron*


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Congrats Susan & Andy!


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Good going Susan and Andy. *Two great RTFette's!*

Ruckus is ruckusing his way to the start of a nice career.

Ticket's consistancy could bode well for his future too.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Boondux said:


> Congrats Susan & Andy!


Ditto!!! Good Job Gals!!!

Angie


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Thanks! Hard to believe my little "Ruckuser"  

Congrats to Ruckus' Little Sister Keeper! And to Andy..... love Ticket's consistency!


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Women's FT results are up on EE.

kg


----------



## Jennifer A. (Nov 29, 2004)

...so now I can congratulate everybody (Qualifying), including 2nd place "Purdey", now ***. 

1st 35 Patton's Natural Born World Shaker O: Greg Konsionowski H: Jim Van Engen
2nd 39 Light Farm's Purdey Browne O: Tracey Miller H: Rick Roberts
3rd 23 Beaverdam's What You Need O: Richard & Dolores Smith H: Patti Roberts	
4th 37 Adams Acres CADI O/H: Jeff Adams
RJ 26 Ida Red's Light of My Life MH O/H: George Fiebelkorn 
JAM 4 Candlewoods Life is a Highway O: Lorri Oliver H: Dave Smith
JAM 5 Greenfield's Goldbriar Pistole O/H: Wayne Anderson
JAM 9 MVP O: Priscilla Johnson H: Patti Roberts
JAM 19 Watermark's A To Z O: Mary Tatum H: Pat Burns


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

K G said:


> Women's FT results are up on EE.
> 
> kg


Keith and David, Congratulations on the Open 2nd place. It must feel great


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Thanks, Russ! It surely does....only *one thing* would feel better! 

David Didier has done exactly what we planned with "Dude," and Dave Smith has taken him to the next level. David finished an Open with him early in the season and for Dave to have had him for only two weeks and finish second is truly an accomplishment. Considering what he's been through, he's a success story of large proportion.

I also have to give Lynn Troy kudos for her role in his early training. From being a washout with another pro to winning a Qual a year later to having 6 1/2 Open points just after his 5th birthday is largely due to her patient and thorough methods. She is one of two trainers I would not hesitate to send a puppy/young dog to.

Finishing second in a large open with so many accomplished dogs in the field is no small feat. Congrats to Mitch and Margot Brown on Pow's blue. Not sure if that titles him, but if it doesn't, he's crossed a major hurdle in getting there. 

Interesting that the four dogs that placed were not titled, and that the dogs that finished first and second were their handler's only dogs in the last series. Goes to show that seven shots at the test doesn't necessarily give one an advantage! ;-)

Thanks again, Russ...we just take it one weekend at a time!

kg


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Howard N said:


> Good going Susan and Andy. *Two great RTFette's!*
> 
> Ruckus is ruckusing his way to the start of a nice career.
> 
> Ticket's consistancy could bode well for his future too.


What Howard said! Plus, Andy was the pilot for this RJ. Looks like a great Team in the Making!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

K G said:


> ....................
> 
> I also have to give Lynn Troy kudos for her role in his early training. From being a washout with another pro to winning a Qual a year later to having 6 1/2 Open points just after his 5th birthday is largely due to her patient and thorough methods. She is one of two trainers I would not hesitate to send a puppy/young dog to.
> 
> ...


Not that the rest of the post was not important...but the portion above is especially nice to read..

Congratulations!!

Judy


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Becky Mills said:


> What Howard said! Plus, Andy was the pilot for this RJ. Looks like a great Team in the Making!


Way to go Andy & Ticket!!! Wooohooo!

M


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Just got home from GA this afternoon. Had a great time. The judges set up some very meaty tests - it was a lot of fun to run under them.

I am very proud of Ticket. I had not seen her since December and we training 5 days together before the derby and she really worked with me. She has a few more to run before she ages out. She has 6 pts now and even if she does not get any more, I could not be happier with how she is doing. A huge thank you to Kevin and Ray for all that they have done with her so far. But the journey is far from over!!

Thanks for all the well wishes!!

Andy


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Howard N said:


> Ticket's consistancy could bode well for his future too.


 
Howard, Ticket is a girl!!

Andy


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Andy Carlson said:


> Howard, Ticket is a girl!!
> 
> Andy


Dang!  

First, I find out Andy is a girl. Now, Ticket is a girl. The world is being taken over by females.

Secretely, I think us males are glad.


----------

